# Hull steam trawlers



## swilson (May 5, 2016)

Hi

Looking to try find out a bit more about Hull steam trawlers :
Cassio
Portia
Orlando
Ariel

Any info would be most welcome along with distinctive colours or funnel colours please.

Thanks


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

swilson said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to try find out a bit more about Hull steam trawlers :
> Cassio
> ...


This is the funnel colour of Cassio, Portia and Ariel. The ships hull was painted grey.


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ariel*

vessel was run down aug 1945 sw of the chickens iom by the
cargo steamer BEN LEDI 12000 ton bound for Alexandria crew from
trawler taken on board from steamers lifeboat landed at Liverpool
ARIEL was fishing out of Fleetwood and was owned by the skipper


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

swilson said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to try find out a bit more about Hull steam trawlers :
> Cassio
> ...


I may be too young but the names Cassio, Portia and Orlando were around in the early 70's under the BUT-Heyllers management, as motor ships and one was a factory -freeze trawler, and latterly a mother ship in the 'Cod wars' ( Orlando?? or Cassio?? or both, this may be all balls)


----------



## Ystradgynlais (Nov 2, 2013)

Missing Gallery Photo . . . 

Thanks to all who have posted photos in the Gallery! I have collected 20 of 21 ships that I served on as R/O from 1945 on! The one that eludes me is a Tanker "Brocadale H", served c1947. From a poor fading memory, think it was formerly an RFA tanker, possibly called "Brocadale" - she did a weekly trip from Stanford-le-hope (in the Thames) to Dublin! The radio room was located in the stern, right over the propeller! It wasn't pleasant, believe me! Any ship researchers help please?


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ystradgynlais,
Miramar has a record of a _Brocodale H_ built in 1916 for the Admiralty (RFA) as _Thermol_. She was built by Greenock G'mouth, Yard No. 378, and was 1,902 grt. Powered by a triple expansion steam engine she had a service speed of 11 knots. She was sold to the Wentbridge Sg Co Ltd in 1947 and renamed _Brocodale H_. Sold again in 1948 to Mirupanu SS Co Ltd she was renamed Julia C. She went to the breakers in 1954. If this is your ship there are two pictures of her as _Thermol_ on The Old Ships Pictures site, on this page: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20T/index8.html. Just scroll down about 3/4 of the page and you will find the two images.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Ystradgynlais (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow! Thank you Alastairjs 

I have just come back to my post when I found, to my horror, that I had posted 
my query under Hull Trawlers - I was looking at that forum because I had been on two Hull trawlers, "James Barrie" and "Hugh Walpole". I hadn't counted them in my "ships served" total! - had almost forgotten them! Do you know any info on them? I was shanghaied onto the former, was almost unconscious with sea sickness before we left the Humber - don't think I came to, until reaching the White sea! There wasn't even a bunk for me! The radio equipment was in a cupboard in the wheelhouse - what a trip! But . . . I think I earned more money during the three weeks - something like Old (1945) Pounds 120! for the trip! Cod Liver oil et al ! 

Thanks again for the information, I've looked at the site, but having difficulty navigating! There is a lot of fog out there and no radar! - I will find it! Regards.

Alastair - Found them! Ouch! What a horrible looking ship! I wonder when the photos were taken? Have downloaded them - now my ship's album is complete - perhaps not! I will wait on more information about the two trawlers.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Was this the James Barrie that you were shanghaied on >


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ystradgynlais,
Glad I was able to help. There's a very full history of the _Thermol's_ career here: http://historicalrfa.org/rfa-thermol-ships-details including some records of her recorded sightings by Lloyds after she was sold. You have to scroll almost to the bottom to see the details after being sold on. You seem to have spent a lot of time "Passing the Lloyds Signal Station on the Lizard"!
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Ystradgynlais (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Alastair,

Once again, many thanks! Yes, we passed Lizard Point at least twice a week on our way to and from Dublin. It was a good place to go, Eire had all the goodies that austere Britain didn't! 

Your quick response to my query about the Brocodale H, set me thinking during a sleepless night and caused my memory stick to come up with another missing photograph, or any knowledge of - "M.v Busen Star" - she was originally a German Naval Tanker, taken by the Brits as War reparations - can you find any info? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Ystradgynlais (Nov 2, 2013)

#8

Hi Cueball44

Yeah! What a mess - I think it was because of that mess that they wanted an R/O - but nobody told the Gaffer that there was no space or place for an R/O! 
The Mate, Chief/eng etc., slept in long cupboards with a sliding wooden door. These were fitted on the bulkheads above the seating around the mess table. But there wasn't one for me! When I arrived at the trawler, the Gaffer gave me all the gear, from head to toe, for a deep sea fisherman. I boarded the ship and immediately, let go for'ard, let go aft and away it went! What an experience!!! 

Where did you get the photo? Any info on the Hugh Walpole?

Thanks.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Ystradgynlais, I also found myself having to climb into one of those bunks with sliding doors in the Mess above the propeller on the Evander 1960. You will find the images of both the Trawlers you were on in the Gallery. There is a nice one of the Hugh Walpole leaving the dock there.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ystradgynlais,

_Busen Star_ was laid down in 1940 as _Henning Maersk_ (2) at the Nakskov Skibvaerft A/S yard, yard number 93, for A/S D/S Svendborg & D/S af 1912 A/S (A. P. Moller). A tanker of 15,540 dwt, single screw powered by an 8 cyl 4S B&W engine. She was seized in the yard by the German Government and initially renamed _Orion_ in 1941, being renamed _Hydra_ in 1942 and put under the management of Deutsche Shell Tanker Gesellschaft / DSTG. In 1945 she was taken as a prize at Kiel, in a damaged condition, and following repairs was renamed _Empire Taganax_ in the ownership of the Ministry Of War Transport, managed by the Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Co., (Shell UK). In 1947 she was sold to St Helier Shipowners Ltd. and renamed _Busen Star_. Sold again in 1955 to Erling Hansens Rederi A/S & Skibs A/S Linea, Kristiansand, and renamed _Ranella_. She arrived at Valencia on 28.5.1961 for breaking. Pictures of her can be found on the Helderline site here: http://www.helderline.nl/tanker/1206/empire+taganax/ and here: http://www.helderline.nl/tanker/332/hydra/ and on the Old Ships Picture site as _Busen Star_ here:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20B/index31.html. As usual you have to scroll down to find the image.

Hope that helps,
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Ystradgynlais (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Alastair, and Cueball44,

Where on earth do you find the web pages that gave you the information - perhaps I have spent too much time delving into the technicalities of computers and not enough time into the end use for them! Surely my loss!

Re Busen Star - The radio department was the biggest in size and equipment I had ever seen, then and since - which led me to believe that it belonged to the German equivalent of our RFA. Although Siemens installed their own transmitters, the German equipment was still in situ. The power supplies were provided by a large motor which turned a shaft on which several individual alternators for the various voltages required for the equipment. Never understood why they didn't use transformers! 

Alastair - I've just remembered another ship missing - An American dynamically Posititioned deep sea Oil Drilling ship 'Sedco 472' - don't ask how come an Australian was serving on a USA registered ship . . . It would take too long!

Thanks to Cueball44 for your input - for both of you, fantastic results, most appreciated.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ystradgynlais,

I couldn't find much on the _Sedco 472_. Launched 12.7.1976 as Yard No. f439 by Mitsui Engineering & Shipbuilding Co., Ltd., Tamano Shipyard, Japan for Transocean Ltd. and completed in 1977. 7,539 grt, 9,049 dwt. 2 screws, diesel electric propulsion. 470.47 ft overall length, 69.88 ft Breadth. Rig design by Sedco Forex, Rig Model 472 (Enhanced). Hook capacity: 1,500,000 lbs. Scrapped in 1999.
I could find an image of her on line either, she is a type outside of my comfort zone, so I may not have looked in the right places. There are images of some of the Sedco ships/rigs out there but not 472.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help,
Regards,
Alastair


----------

